# his and hers 1949 schwinn continentals



## kccomet (Sep 26, 2013)

i know the cabes not big on lightweights but i thought id show this pair i just picked up. how cool one owners, imagine the couple buying these bikes when they were young and keeping them all these years. check out the adjustable stems and wild pedals. always looking for early exotic track bikes


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 26, 2013)

C'est tres cool!


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 26, 2013)

WOW!!!!!!!  Very cool pair of bikes.  I love these and think they are very under appreciated.  These were the bikes stars really rode or at least got paid to advertise them.


----------



## Boris (Sep 26, 2013)

I like the bikes and the ads. Thanks guys.


----------



## vincev (Sep 26, 2013)

Bogart on a skinny tire bike?? UGH!


----------



## Boris (Sep 27, 2013)

Now that you mention it, It does look wrong! In fact Bogart on any bicycle would look wrong. Unless of course he was smoking a cigarette and holding a gun.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Sep 27, 2013)

Oooo, fillet brazed, too.


----------

